# Car Themed Huffy Bicycles



## hawkster19

I have a new Huffy Camaro in my collection that I am quite fond of. I can't imagine how a bike survived since 1970 with about 3 small nicks in the paint and not a spot of rust on the chrome anywhere. It even has the original tires and inner tubes. It's a beauty.

I also took some images of my three boys Camaros together (red is a 1970, orange and green are both 1969's) and then a few of my nicest red Huffy car themed bikes - 1966 Eldorado, 1970 Camaro, 1964 Galaxie, and 1972 Impala. I know Huffy bikes aren't the cream of the crop in the collector's world but they were made right here in my hometown and I enjoy collecting them.

If you have a decent Huffy car themed bike to sell, I'm your guy. I'm especially looking for the three Camaro colors that I know exist in boys bikes which I do not yet have - black, darker green, violet. Yes, there's a boys violet Camaro.


----------



## vincev

Nice lookin bikes.


----------



## stoney

vincev said:


> Nice lookin bikes.




Ditto to that. Is the bike next to the green one orange. If so I don't recall ever seeing an orange one. Very nice.


----------



## hawkster19

stoney said:


> Ditto to that. Is the bike next to the green one orange. If so I don't recall ever seeing an orange one. Very nice.




It is indeed orange. I've seen two of them now but they aren't common.


----------



## hawkster19

I also did this with the orange Camaro....


----------



## stoney

'69 Camaro, my favorite Camaro--real Yenko? Also orange my favorite color.


----------



## hawkster19

It's not a real Yenko, unfortunately, but as close as you can get, lol. It's owned by a friend of mine and is absolutely gorgeous as you can tell. And we agree on all of that - my favorite car and my favorite color.


----------



## island schwinn

I thought Huffy also made an El Camino.


----------



## hawkster19

island schwinn said:


> I thought Huffy also made an El Camino.




They did but it was badged as a Monark. I have a boys El Camino in red.


----------



## schwinnman67

Didn't they also make a Thunderbird?


----------



## hawkster19

schwinnman67 said:


> Didn't they also make a Thunderbird?




They did make Thunderbird models and I have a couple. They just didn't match what I was doing for these images. I have a 1957 Thunderbird (badged as a Huffy) and then several from the 1960's that were badged as Monark bicycles.


----------



## hawkster19

schwinnman67 said:


> Didn't they also make a Thunderbird?




They did make Thunderbird models and I have a couple. They just didn't match what I was doing for these images. I have a 1957 Thunderbird (badged as a Huffy) and then several from the 1960's that were badged as Monark bicycles.

I actually have 26 Huffy car themed bicycles. I just didn't post them all here, obviously.


----------



## atencioee

I have a 1965 Corvair...I think it is badged as a Monark because the bolts have an "M". It's missing the chaingaurd so I'm not sure exactly which chaingaurd came with it... I've trying to figure out exactly which chaingaurd to look for. The rear carrier is also different from most Corvair, Camaro, Eldorado and El Camino bikes I have seen including the ones I see in this thread. What probably puzzles me most is why my Corvair has a Murray sprocket. Can anyone tell me if the Murray sprocket is correct and if so why mine has that? Also, can anyone tell me or show me via a photo which chaingaurd  is correct for my bike?


----------



## Adamtinkerer

atencioee said:


> I have a 1965 Corvair...I think it is badged as a Monark because the bolts have an "M". It's missing the chaingaurd so I'm not sure exactly which chaingaurd came with it... I've trying to figure out exactly which chaingaurd to look for. The rear carrier is also different from most Corvair, Camaro, Eldorado and El Camino bikes I have seen including the ones I see in this thread. What probably puzzles me most is why my Corvair has a Murray sprocket. Can anyone tell me if the Murray sprocket is correct and if so why mine has that? Also, can anyone tell me or show me via a photo which chaingaurd  is correct for my bike?
> 
> View attachment 855962
> 
> View attachment 855963
> 
> View attachment 855964
> 
> View attachment 855965
> 
> View attachment 855966



Someone changed the chain ring, it'd most likely have had the star ring and skinny guard seen on the other bikes above. That crown ghost on the head tube does suggest Monark badging. There was a Fury also, though pretty rare.


----------



## atencioee

Adamtinkerer said:


> Someone changed the chain ring, it'd most likely have had the star ring and skinny guard seen on the other bikes above. That crown ghost on the head tube does suggest Monark badging. There was a Fury also, though pretty rare.



Thanks for responding. I might sound stupid...what is a "Fury"? Was that another company like Huffy, Monark? Thanks for telling me about the chaingaurd... I've been wondering which chaingaurd is correct for my bike.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Fury is the name of a Plymouth. The middle sixties ones were like a Dodge Coronet and they also begat Satellite and GTX while Dodge had Superbees.




The later Furies were more like a Chrysler Newport.  There were Fury II and III.



​
The last Fury models were like the cop cars you saw on 70s TV and then the final Gran Fury was in the mid 80s












The original Fury was *Christine *It's an upmodel Belvedere from 1958.

*

*​


----------



## Saving Tempest

hawkster19 said:


> I have a new Huffy Camaro in my collection that I am quite fond of. I can't imagine how a bike survived since 1970 with about 3 small nicks in the paint and not a spot of rust on the chrome anywhere. It even has the original tires and inner tubes. It's a beauty.
> 
> I also took some images of my three boys Camaros together (red is a 1970, orange and green are both 1969's) and then a few of my nicest red Huffy car themed bikes - 1966 Eldorado, 1970 Camaro, 1964 Galaxie, and 1972 Impala. I know Huffy bikes aren't the cream of the crop in the collector's world but they were made right here in my hometown and I enjoy collecting them.
> 
> If you have a decent Huffy car themed bike to sell, I'm your guy. I'm especially looking for the three Camaro colors that I know exist in boys bikes which I do not yet have - black, darker green, violet. Yes, there's a boys violet Camaro.
> 
> View attachment 853153
> 
> View attachment 853154
> 
> View attachment 853155
> 
> View attachment 853156
> 
> View attachment 853157
> 
> View attachment 853158
> 
> View attachment 853159




I'm still looking for the girls tank bezel and insides myself, if you have any leads.


----------



## atencioee

Good to know about the Fury. I did buy the white girls tank that was on ebay this summer for my girls corvair bike. I'm still looking for the long skinny chaingaurd for my men's bike. I'm also gonna look for a sprocket bc apparently the Murraysprocket is not correct for my bike. A previous owner must of swithed it.


----------



## atencioee

Saving Tempest said:


> I'm still looking for the girls tank bezel and insides myself, if you have any leads.




Go on ebay...I just seen they have both the men's and women's girls tank bezel. I had never seen those sold separatly on ebay before.

Men's Huffy Corvair Thunderbird El Camino tank light bezel housing & lens

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-Huffy...984148?hash=item4b4cad7854:g:rQMAAOSw05JbfIiq


----------



## hawkster19

atencioee said:


> I have a 1965 Corvair...I think it is badged as a Monark because the bolts have an "M". It's missing the chaingaurd so I'm not sure exactly which chaingaurd came with it... I've trying to figure out exactly which chaingaurd to look for. The rear carrier is also different from most Corvair, Camaro, Eldorado and El Camino bikes I have seen including the ones I see in this thread. What probably puzzles me most is why my Corvair has a Murray sprocket. Can anyone tell me if the Murray sprocket is correct and if so why mine has that? Also, can anyone tell me or show me via a photo which chaingaurd  is correct for my bike?




Okay, so, that bike of yours is really confusing me. I keep looking at it and trying to decide what all is going on there. I have 4-5 Monark badged Huffy-built car bikes and none of them have any "M" bolts anywhere. You have a Bendix 76 hub on the back wheel but your serial number says it's a 1965. So I don't think your wheel set is original to that bike. Also, I have one Huffy with that type of rack that is badged as a Firestone bike but that's the only one and I've always wondered about that bike and that rack. It's not a Huffy-made rack or it's one they used very, very briefly. It looks more like a Murray rack although I'm not saying Huffy didn't use it. And the chain ring is not correct, as stated above. I keep staring at that tank as well. The graphics on the top of the tank are what my Monark bikes have but the font used on "Corvair" is the type of font they used earlier on bikes like the Belair, Thunderbird, etc. I don't remember seeing that type of font on any bikes in the mid-60's. Finally, I can't tell if you should have had a bezel on there because the screws for one are there but then that crown right where the bezel would be makes no sense. Huffy always put that logo up above the bezel whether it was "Monark" or "Huffy".

My best guess is that Huffy threw together some parts they had around to fulfill a Monark contract. They did that with Firestone badged bikes sometimes too. I've seen them also do that with lots of girls bikes all the way into the 1970's. That may be the reason you have a Bendix 76 wheel set on there. Or someone may have pieced that bike together after the Bendix 76 wheel sets came out.

All in all, that bike is a confusing affair!!! Very cool, just confusing.


----------



## hawkster19

Now that I think about it, I have this Monark girls bike that is a 1967 frame but has a Bendix 76 set on it and it's 100% original. This one has always confused me a bit as well.


----------



## hawkster19

Oh yeah, one more thing - that tank on yours is earlier as well. Like, earlier than 1965, I believe. The shoulders and whatnot on it are not like the 1965 and up bikes I own. Again, it looks like maybe Huffy was throwing an order together and they used what they had a stockpile of maybe? Geesh, I just keep wondering, lol.


----------



## atencioee

hawkster19 said:


> Okay, so, that bike of yours is really confusing me. I keep looking at it and trying to decide what all is going on there. I have 4-5 Monark badged Huffy-built car bikes and none of them have any "M" bolts anywhere. You have a Bendix 76 hub on the back wheel but your serial number says it's a 1965. So I don't think your wheel set is original to that bike. Also, I have one Huffy with that type of rack that is badged as a Firestone bike but that's the only one and I've always wondered about that bike and that rack. It's not a Huffy-made rack or it's one they used very, very briefly. It looks more like a Murray rack although I'm not saying Huffy didn't use it. And the chain ring is not correct, as stated above. I keep staring at that tank as well. The graphics on the top of the tank are what my Monark bikes have but the font used on "Corvair" is the type of font they used earlier on bikes like the Belair, Thunderbird, etc. I don't remember seeing that type of font on any bikes in the mid-60's. Finally, I can't tell if you should have had a bezel on there because the screws for one are there but then that crown right where the bezel would be makes no sense. Huffy always put that logo up above the bezel whether it was "Monark" or "Huffy".
> 
> My best guess is that Huffy threw together some parts they had around to fulfill a Monark contract. They did that with Firestone badged bikes sometimes too. I've seen them also do that with lots of girls bikes all the way into the 1970's. That may be the reason you have a Bendix 76 wheel set on there. Or someone may have pieced that bike together after the Bendix 76 wheel sets came out.
> 
> All in all, that bike is a confusing affair!!! Very cool, just confusing.



Haha!! Yes, confusing indeed!! Thank you for that information though. It's definitely a tough bike to figure out.


----------



## hawkster19

I may be able to get you a chainguard that I GUESS would be correct but who knows with that bike, lol. I can for sure get you the correct chain ring if you want one.


----------



## atencioee

hawkster19 said:


> I may be able to get you a chainguard that I GUESS would be correct but who knows with that bike, lol. I can for sure get you the correct chain ring if you want one.



Sure, I will take it. Do you have the men's chain ring (sprocket) with the star design? The chainguard I'm looking for is the long skinny one like the ones on your bikes. If you have or if you can get one, I would also be looking for that metal piece (L shaped metal) that attaches the chaingaurd to the bottom bracket.


----------



## atencioee

atencioee said:


> Sure, I will take it. Do you have the men's chain ring (sprocket) with the star design? The chainguard I'm looking for is the long skinny one like the ones on your bikes. If you have or if you can get one, I would also be looking for that metal piece (L shaped metal) that attaches the chaingaurd to the bottom bracket.



I should have said that the chain ring I'm looking for is just like the ones on yours! Let me know if you can and also about the chaingaurd and the piece that attaches it. Let me know how much it will cost for everything. By the way, your bikes are very beautiful!


----------



## hawkster19

atencioee said:


> I should have said that the chain ring I'm looking for is just like the ones on yours! Let me know if you can and also about the chaingaurd and the piece that attaches it. Let me know how much it will cost for everything. By the way, your bikes are very beautiful!




I know I have the many of those chain rings but let me look through my chainguards. I should have one although not sure on color and graphics. I have a friend who has a Huffy museum (it's true, he does) and I'll check his guards as well.

And thanks for the kind words!


----------



## atencioee

hawkster19 said:


> I know I have the many of those chain rings but let me look through my chainguards. I should have one although not sure on color and graphics. I have a friend who has a Huffy museum (it's true, he does) and I'll check his guards as well.
> 
> And thanks for the kind words!



The color doesn't matter... I'm going to repaint and restore my Corvair...I want to turn it into a beauty. It's a hobby of mine. I will take any color as long as the chaingaurd is in good condition...not bent or badly rusted.


----------



## Saving Tempest

That guy in the link you gave me says he doesn't have a bezel for the later light tanks (yours IS the wider, older Huffy/Monark style).

Now, mine DID originally have a T-bird bezel but that got split from the parts I got.

All I had left was to put rims and tires on it otherwise at this point and I think I at least have the rims, one will need a coaster hub and spokes but that's a pair.


----------



## hawkster19

Saving Tempest said:


> That guy in the link you gave me says he doesn't have a bezel for the later light tanks (yours IS the wider, older Huffy/Monark style).
> 
> Now, mine DID originally have a T-bird bezel but that got split from the parts I got.
> 
> All I had left was to put rims and tires on it otherwise at this point and I think I at least have the rims, one will need a coaster hub and spokes but that's a pair.




Can you post an image here of exactly which bezel you need? I am fairly certain I can get you an original.


----------



## Saving Tempest

https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/1960s-huffy-camaro-bicycle-parts

I gave the ladies' tank shell only, no guts or bezel.


----------



## new2olbikes

A very nice good looking collection, thanks for the _"pics-tory"  _I had a few of the cars, (all used), a 1961 Sport Fury convertible, (bought in 1969 for $50), 2 Corvairs, a 65  base model and a 63 Turbocharged  Monza, w/ 4spd and both did cross country runs, a 1974 ElDorado, just so I could own a Caddy. The Fury would be fun now and the Monza Spider too. But your bikes are NICE!


----------



## partsguy

Very strange to see that rack on a 1965 model, that was really only used in 1962-63, so it must have been a leftover part. Same for the tank.

I had a ‘66 Fury once too, but it was a girl’s bike and heavily spray painted with automotive paint. I parted it out, sadly.


----------



## Hawthornaholic

hawkster19 said:


> I have a new Huffy Camaro in my collection that I am quite fond of. I can't imagine how a bike survived since 1970 with about 3 small nicks in the paint and not a spot of rust on the chrome anywhere. It even has the original tires and inner tubes. It's a beauty.
> 
> I also took some images of my three boys Camaros together (red is a 1970, orange and green are both 1969's) and then a few of my nicest red Huffy car themed bikes - 1966 Eldorado, 1970 Camaro, 1964 Galaxie, and 1972 Impala. I know Huffy bikes aren't the cream of the crop in the collector's world but they were made right here in my hometown and I enjoy collecting them.
> 
> If you have a decent Huffy car themed bike to sell, I'm your guy. I'm especially looking for the three Camaro colors that I know exist in boys bikes which I do not yet have - black, darker green, violet. Yes, there's a boys violet Camaro.
> 
> View attachment 853153
> 
> View attachment 853154
> 
> View attachment 853155
> 
> View attachment 853156
> 
> View attachment 853157
> 
> View attachment 853158
> 
> View attachment 853159



Is this the violet color you're looking for. I acquired this bike yesterday and I haven't touched it yet but I noticed that it's obviously been painted but some of the original paint is showing through and this looks to be violet.


----------



## Hawthornaholic

The whole bike


----------



## hawkster19

Hawthornaholic said:


> The whole bike
> 
> View attachment 1388803




That model is older than a Camaro. I also can't decide if that's faded red or violet. Thanks for taking the time to photograph and post it, though. I truly do appreciate that.


----------



## hawkster19

I added some new Camaros since this post was started.


----------



## hawkster19

Still looking for violet and black models, as well as any color of Monza.


----------

